# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  As diversas fases da montagem do meu sistema

## José Alves

Olá a todos.  :Olá:  

Conforme o prometido, aqui vou tentar descrever as diversas fases de montagem do meu reef. 
As exemplificações serão no geral, não tão detalhas, mas acho que poderá contribuir para um bom entendimento da sua construção. A bem dizer, nada terá assim de tão transcendente, mas sim com alguma, pouca talvez, originalidade. 
Bem, espero, e essa é a minha intenção, poder contribuir, com estas imagens 
e descrições, da mesma maneira, que para além de ter 
amigos que me ajudaram nas dúvidas desta construção (e foram alguns) também aqui e em outros fóruns, absorvi muito do que aprendi, que me ajudou em muito a concretização deste projecto. 
Por isso acho, que devo, poder partilhar com os outros, o que muito com eles aprendi.

Como não é possível, colocar tudo num só poste, derivado ao limite de fotos por post, farei em duas fases, com o seguinte:
*Primeira fase:* Osmose/Vazamento, Armação da base, suporte do Refúgio/calha de Luz, Tanque, Sump, Refúgio, Quadro eléctrico, Reposição da água/kallwaser no sistema, Circulação.
*Segunda fase:* Escumação, Iluminação, Reactor de cálcio, Aquecimento/Refrigeração, Alarme de Nível de Água, Filtração/Controladores, Móvel:

*Osmose/Vazamento:*

_Fotos 1, 2:_ 
 

_Foto 3, 4, 5, 6:_
 


Nas fotos 1 e 2 temos a osmose que optei por colocar na cozinha. Visto a sala a onde se encontra o aquário ser junto a mesma: Aproveitei e furei a parede para poder passar a tubagem, quer da Osmose quer do Vazamento (TPA’s) do aquário. Utilizei acessórios de engate rápido com tubo rígido de pressão e calha técnica para a passagem dos mesmos como podermos ver mas fotos 3, 4, 5, e 6.

*Armação da base, suporte do Refúgio/calha de Luz:*

_Fotos 1:_ 

A estrutura de suporte do aquário, utilizei ferro galvanizado de 60x30 m/m para o topo e pé e 30x30 m/m para as traves ao alto. No suporte superior utilizei o mesmo tipo de ferro na medida de 20x20 m/m. Toda esta estrutura foi depois revestida com duas de mão de tinta própria para ferro galvanizado. Os tampos utilizados para revestimento do fundo e topo da estrutura inferior são em contraplacado marítimo de 15 m/m com duas de mão de esmalte marítimo.

*Tanque:*

_Foto 1:_

_Foto 2:_

O tanque, foi construído em vidro de 12 m/m, com as medidas de 122 cm (C) x 69 cm (L) x 65 cm (a) com travamento (foto 1), coluna seca com três furos respectivamente de 40 m/m para queda de água, 32 m/m tubo ladrão e de 25 m/m de retorno (foto 2). Colagem com silicone preta. 

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

_Foto 5:_

Na foto 3, poderemos ver a abertura, para a passagem dos canos para a sump e retorno com a esferovite já colocada. Na foto seguinte (4), podemos ver um pormenor da armação já lacada, com a perfuração para suporte das madeiras e com o tampo de contraplacado marítimo e a placa de esferovite
Foto 5, temos a construção do pente a ser colocado na coluna seca, feito em PVC. Os materiais utilizados foram uma tira de PVC, varão de soldadura de 4 m/m do mesmo material, que posteriormente foi soldado, ao revestimento da coluna seca, na qual foi utilizado placa de PVC de 3 m/m.

*Sump:*

_Foto 1:_
 
Esta sump, foi construída com acrílico de 8 m/m e colada com cola própria para soldar o acrílico e isolada no interior com silicone. Nesta foto podermos observar os diversos compartimentos, dois deles fechados na parte superior, este compartimentos são a onde existe quedas e bastante movimentação de água.

_Foto 2:_

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

Aqui nestas três fotos, podemos ver do lado esquerdo, a onde se da queda da água do aquário por gravidade, e a saída para a área maior da colocação do escumador. Ao fundo vemos outra caixa com uma furação, que vai servir para colocar a saída do tubo do escumador.

_Foto 5:_

Estas curvas de PVC, servem para que haja respiração, dentro das mesmas e que a sua saída seja feita para baixo.

_Foto 6:_ 

_Foto 7:_

_Foto 8:_

_
Foto 9:_ _Foto 10:_
Na foto 6, vemos a área, onde toda a agua se junta e passa ao compartimento de sucção da bomba. Nesta área aproveitei para colocar os termóstatos e construir um acessório, que desse-me para utilizar matérias de filtração. Nas fotos 7 e 8, temos esse acessório, depois de uma utilização de filtração numa TPA. Fotos 9 e 10, acessório colocado no seu respectivo lugar, sem qualquer acção de filtração.

_Foto 11:_

_Foto 12:_

As fotos acima (11,12) podermos ver a sump em pleno funcionamento.

*Refúgio:*

_Foto 1:_ 

_Foto 2:_

Aqui vemos o refúgio já construído e colocado em locar próprio. Foi construído em acrílico de 10 m/m colado e isolado com os mesmos procedimentos da sump. Foi revestido a autocolante plástico azul, para quando ligada a luz, poder dar um espectro de luar. Por isso foi necessário, fazer uma tampa em acrílico de 6 m/m a onde foi colocado uma ventoinha, para extracção do ar, evitando a condensação provocada pela temperatura. Esta tampa foi afixada a parede com dobradiças usadas para portas de vidro. No seu interior podemos ver a calha de luz, (T8 de 30W) também ela construída em acrílico preto, 

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

Nas fotos 3, observamos a entrada de água, alimentada pela bomba principal de retorno, em tubo de 20 m/m, para que a movimentação não seja muito agitada, na foto 4, temos a saída por queda de gravidade, directamente para o tanque, em tudo de 32 m/m. Nesta queda foi colocado algumas curvas e respirador para eliminar o barulho e bolhas de ar.

_Foto 5:_

Na foto acima, poderemos ver a bóia do alarme de nível da TUNZE, que serve, na eventualidade de algum entupimento, desligar o abastecimento de água ao refúgio, parando automaticamente a bomba de reposição.

_Foto 6:_

Por último, vemos o refúgio em pleno funcionamento.

*Quadro eléctrico:*

_Foto 1:_

Nesta foto vemos, dois conjuntos eléctricos, quadro principal a onde se encontra um diferencial e dois disjuntores, que por sua vez, estão ligados e controlam a calha eléctrica a onde é ligado todo o equipamento do aquário. 

_Foto 2:_

_Foto 3:_

Na foto 2, poderemos ver em pormenor a caixa em acrílico, que construi para colocação do diferencial e disjuntores, com os respectivos led’s de sinalização de marcha. Poderemos também observar na foto 3 que na construção da calha, optei por compartimentar em conjuntos, de três e duas, as tomadas e nelas colocar um comutador para facilitar a interrupção do equipamento a elas ligado, sem desligar o restante. 

_Foto 4:_ 

Nesta imagem, temos o aspecto geral, do quadro eléctrico, já em pleno funcionamento.

*Reposição da água/kallwaser no sistema:*

_Foto 1:_

Para a reposição da água, optei por construir um reactor de Kallwaser e a ele fazer ligação directa da osmose. Como queria que o funcionamento da reposição fosse em contra ciclo (kallwaser /noite e água de osmose/dia), fiz uma ligação ao Osmoregulador da TUNZE, com um relé ligado a uma tomada Schuk a onde encontram-se os temporizadores de reposição de água que me possibilita controlar o horário mais apropriado a cada uma das opções.

_Foto 2:_

Nesta foto, vemos a tomada schuk, com uma ficha tripla à qual esta ligado ao meio o motor do reactor de kallwaser, do lado esquerdo o temporizador que controla a válvula solenóide da entrada da água no reactor de kallwaser e do lado direito outro temporizador, este controlando a outra válvula solenóide com reposição da água directa para a sump.

*Circulação:*

_Foto 1:_
 
Em relação à circulação, primeiro optei por duas EHEIM 1262, seria uma para retorno, outra em close loop, mas vim alterar e optar por uma bomba bem mais potente, foto 1 (IWAKI MD55R-5, 4200L/H) com um poder de elevação a 8 metros, dá-me a possibilidade de ter muito mais pressão, à altura que encontram-se as saídas da água.Com esta bomba, pode fazer as derivação para alimentação ao refúgio e filtro UV, o que possibilitou a eliminação de outras bombas que operavam com esse fim e consequentemente a diminuição de gastos eléctricos.

_Foto 2:_ 

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

_Foto 5:_

Na reposição, coloquei duas saídas de retorno (foto 2), apoiadas cada uma por um SWCQ e quatro dispersores de caudal diferente da Loc-Line, como se poderá ver nas fotos 3, 4, e 5.

_Foto 6:_

_Foto 7:_

Nas fotos 6 e 7 poderemos ver as respectivas saídas já colocadas e em funcionamento.

_Foto 8:_

Em relação a circulação interna, utilizei duas bombas TUNZE STREAM 6000 com 
Multicontrolador 7095.

----------


## José Alves

*Continuação:*  :yb665:  


*Escumação:*

_Foto 1, 2:_


Para a escumação utilizei o DELTEC APF600, com alimentação por gravidade da coluna seca como se poderá ver nas fotos 1 e 2.

_Foto 3:_

Nesta foto, poderemos ver o tubo de saída do escumador, directo para o compartimento já referido em cima: (Sump :Smile: 

*Iluminação:* 

_Fotos 1, 2:_


Nas fotos acima podemos ver a calha inicial construída by Rui Alves (RAMIREZI). Esta calha inicialmente era de duas lâmpadas de T5 54 W e duas HQI de 150 W. Posteriormente foi alterada para levar mais duas lâmpadas de 54 W, como poderemos ver nas fotos a baixo.

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

Na foto 3, vemos a alteração feita para colocação das duas lâmpadas T5.
Por último, temos a calha ligada, já com as alterações feita, comportando: 516 W repartido por, HQI 2x150w BLV 10000K + T5 2x54w ATI Blue Special + T5 2x54w ATI Blue Plus.
Não ficando por aqui, ira em breve, ter nova alteração, para poder comportar mais duas lâmpadas de 36 W e a colocação de todas dentro da calha e a sua protecção.

*Reactor de cálcio:*

_Foto 1:_

Este reactor, foi construído com base no modelo DELTEC PF601, com segunda câmara e algumas alterações. É alimentado pela bomba de retorno, botija CO2 de 2 kg com válvula redutora de pressão TUNZE e controlado por PH Control Set da AQUA MEDIC. Como se pode ver na foto acima. Este foi o reactor inicial, pois já construi outro, como mais a baixo o demonstrarei.

_Foto 2:_

_Foto 3:_

Na foto 2, temos um pormenor da saída do reactor para a sump. A bomba utilizada foi uma bomba EHEIM 1250 de 1200L/H, como poderemos ver na foto 3, assim como o conta-bolhas em acrílico DIY.

_Foto 4:_

Vista do topo da câmara principal, coma a entrada e saída reguláveis e entrada para a sonda de PH.

_Foto 5:_

_Foto 6:_

Este reactor é em muito parecido, com o anterior, feito na mesma, com base nos princípios do modelo DELTEC PF601. Foi alterado, em algumas coisas para melhorar o seu desempenho. A adição da água ao reactor, deixou de ser feita, pela bomba de retorno e passou a ser alimentada por uma bomba peristáltica da AQUAMEDIC SP 3000, sendo possível a sua constante e doseada alimentação.

_Foto 7:_

Nesta foto, poderemos observar a bomba AQUABEE 2000, que optei por colocar, tendo um maior caudal, sem ser de grande elevação e com um gasto bem menor, que a colocada no outro reactor.

_Foto 8:_

_Foto 9:_

_Foto 10:_

Vista dos topos das câmaras do reactor.

_Foto 11:_

_Foto 12:_ 

Nas fotos acima, temos a bomba peristáltica, válvula solenóide do CO2 e a regulação da admissão da água ao reactor

*Aquecimento/Refrigeração:*

_Foto 1:_

Para controlar a temperatura do aquário, optei por a compra de um controlador marca RKC modelo CB100F. Construi uma caixa em acrílico, a onde foi-me possível fazer todas as derivações (controlador, termóstatos 220V, ventoinhas 12V) e criar as ligações aos respectivos componentes para melhor os gerir.
Como poderemos ver, na foto acima, temos a saída da sonda PT100 (cabo branco, à esquerda em baixo). Fichas dos termóstatos JÄGER 2x 250W (á esquerda da caixa), quatro saídas para as ventoinhas, repartidas por duas para a sump e outras duas no tanque (à direita da caixa) e o interruptor geral ao centro. 

_Foto 2:_ 

_Foto 3:_
 
A disposição das ventoinhas, repartidas por o tanque e a sump.

_Foto 4:_

_Foto 5:_

Para facilitar o acesso ao interior da sump e para poder tirar maior partido das ventoinhas foi feito em acrílico um suportes para a sua colocação.
Com este sistema e tendo por base as possibilidades dadas por o RKC posso ter um maior controlo e gerência dos componentes, ou seja: tendo por base a temperatura de 25º, poderei colocar a primeira activação de alarme ao 26º (posso regular em décimas de grau, por exemplo 25,7), uma segunda activação aos 27º caso a temperatura continue a subir.
Caso haja, uma quebra ou subida brusca de temperatura, automaticamente é activado o estabilizador, que fará com que seja, atenuada essa variação acentuada.

*Alarme de Nível de Água:*

_Foto 1:_

_Foto 2:_

_Foto 3:_

Prefaciando um ditado bem português, “o seguro morreu de velho” e como nestas coisas, água e eu, nunca nos demos muito bem, optei pela colocação do sistema de alarme de nível de água da TUNZE, com três sensores dois deles colocados na Sump o baixo e alto nível (foto 1) e um terceiro de alto nível no refúgio (foto 2), tomada Schuk a ela ligadas a bomba de retorno e o sistema de reposição de água através de uma ficha dupla (foto 3), para que na eventualidade de uma falha do sistema desliga o abastecimento de água ao aquário, assim como pára a bomba de retorno. 

*Filtração/Controladores:*

_Foto 1:_

Inicialmente utilizei o ECCO EHEIM 2232, com um funcionamento 24/7 com carvão activado ou Chemi-Pure. Mais tarde, vim a desactiva-lo, passando a tirar partido da zona de depuração que criei na sump, a onde passei a colocar o carvão activado ou qualquer outro material que necessite. Passei só a utiliza-lo, quando efectuo TPA’s com água natural.

_Foto 2:_

_Foto 3:_ 

_Foto 4:_

_Foto 5:_

Tirando partido, da placa de contraplacado marítimo de 15 m/m e da esferovite também ela de 15 m/m, que coloquei entre a armação de ferro e o tanque, deu-me para afixar alguns componentes na parte superior da sump. O espaço, também não é muito e por isso tive, que o saber gerir da melhor maneira possível.
Na foto 2, poderemos ver o filtro UV RENA 11 W, com a entrada de água, feita pela bomba de retorno e a saída para o compartimento na sump, o mesmo, onde sai a do escumador.

*Móvel:*

_Foto 1:_

_Foto 2:_

Partindo de uma ideia inicial, utilizei contraplacado marítimo e pinho nórdico para o revestimento do sistema.
Como podemos ver nas fotos acima, parte superior já armada e pronta para a pintura (foto1), as portas para a parte inferior (foto 2), polidas e prontas a serem lacadas.

_Foto 3:_

_Foto 4:_

Para poder colocar a trave que faz o remate entre o tanque e a estrutura de ferro, furei a barra (foto 3), para poder atravessar os parafusos de aperto. Na foto 4, vemos colocado a trave já lacada. 

_Foto 5:_

_Foto 6:_

Colocação da armação superior já tratada (foto 5), com as portas e dobradiças de sustentação (foto 6).

_Foto 7:_

_Foto 8:_

Na parte inferior, para sustentação das portas, como não queria utilizar dobradiças, optei pela colocação de ímanes, como se pode ver na foto 8.

_Foto 9:_

_Foto 10:_ 

Para melhor escoamento e respiração, do interior da sump, coloquei uma grelha (foto 9), na porta lateral. Na foto 10, poderemos ver, já quase terminado.

_Foto 11:_

Na foto acima, por último, temos o aspecto final com que ficou.

Espero, que de alguma utilidade, possa vir a ter, o que aqui postei. No entanto, estou aberto, a qualquer pergunta que em algo possa ter criado dúvida, ou em alguma informação, que possa responder dentro do pouco que sei
Como não poderia de deixar de ser, as criticas também são bem-vindas  :SbOk:  , boas ou más, sempre ajudar-me-ão no melhor conhecimento, deste interessante hobby.

Cumprimentos 
José Alves

----------


## David Lemos

> que possa responder dentro do pouco que sei


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Esta ai uma grande montagem, um grande aquario, um grande post, tudo feito ao promenor, com muita dedicaçao (visivel mesmo para quem nao te conhece :Pracima:  )
Eu  sou acho pena nao ter uma melhor visibilidade para o refugio, ver seu estado, evoluçao das algas e futuras podas :Admirado:   mas noteu caso o sistema exigiu assim... 
Esse post vai ajudar muito pessoal (em particular eu :SbSourire:  )
Parabens de um verdadeiro iniciante :tutasla:  
abraços

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas José,

Mais uma vez os meus parabéns pela tua dedicação na construção do aquário. A cabine é uma verdadeira sala das máquinas, esta foto impressiona:




> _Foto 4:_


Abraço

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Os meus parabens Alves
Realmente a sala das maquinas impresiona,e alem de ter  de tudo esta muito bem arrumadinha,esta tudo explicado,tudo montado quase que se diz ao milimetro,gostei mesmo da tua planeaçao para este progeto.
Tabem gostei muito do aquario,esta muito bonito e bem enquadrado.
Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Manuel Faria

PARABÉNS :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  

A casa das máquinas faz inveja ao Oceanário (em ponto mais pequeno)!!. Tudo tão certinho, tão arrumadinho e descrito com pormenor.
Nota-se que tens uma paixão por isto e que aquilo que fazes o fazes com profissionalismo.
Obrigado por parilhares isso connosco, sobretudo comigo que sou maçarico e qur me vai ajudar na futura remontagem do meu aqua com a instalação da Sump. :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

Boas Alves  :SbOk:  

Quando abri o teu post  por momentos pensei que me tinha enganado no fórum :SbPoisson9:   mais parecia que estava a ver uma construção de uma nave :yb624:   :yb624:   mas depois  reparei que mais em baixo se tratava de um aquário :SbPoisson9:   os meus parabéns Alves  grande projecto e sei que tiveste muita dedicação com o que se vê nas fotos e  eu tive o prazer de o seguir passo a passo ainda no papel  continua que o que está dentro do aqua fique ainda melhor que todo esse mecanismo e não te esqueças faz um projecto de tudo isso caso tenhas que te ausentar alguém saiba trabalhar com a nave ops aquário :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   um abraço grande amigo  :bompost:   :SbOk:  



ass:paulo simões

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

apenas uma palavra :Palmas:   :Palmas:  fastástico :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Alves  :Olá: 

Gostava de dizer mais algo do que simplesmente _fantástico 

_Estou perante algo que o meu engenho e habilidade, jamais me permitiriam fazer. :Icon Cry: 

A planificação e arrumação não são decididamente o meu ponto forte (se é que tenho algum).

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Parabéns pela planificação e arrumação de tanto material em espaço tão apertado, de acto esse projecto deve-te  ter roubado muitas horas de sono :yb624: , mas vale a pena.


É melhor começar tudo logo bem pensado, para não andar a acrescentar e mudar a toda a hora.

----------


## José Alves

Olá, boas  :Olá:  

Desde já, agradeço, os comentários simpáticos. Sinceramente, a minha finalidade, em postar aqui, as fases da montagem do meu sistema, foi com intenção! A descrição da montagem e o apoio das imagens, possam ajudar a tirar dúvidas, reformular ideias e a capacidade de pensar e fazermos, que talvez com um pouco de calma (na verdade se diga, que a mim também me faltou alguma, e por isso paguei com os meus erros  :Icon Cry:  ), é bem possível chegarmos a onde queremos. Não poderei deixar de sublinhar, que também é um bem essencial, ter amigos, que nos possam ajudar. Eu tive e tenho, que em muito me ajudaram neste projecto. A eles, os vossos comentários  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  . A mim, a satisfação de ter aprendido com eles e poder partilhar, no fórum, a aquisição desses conhecimentos.




> Colocada por David Lemos
> Eu sou acho pena nao ter uma melhor visibilidade para o refugio, ver seu estado, evoluçao das algas e futuras podas  mas noteu caso o sistema exigiu assim...


Concordo inteiramente   :SbOk: . Mas realmente, depois de tentar outras hipóteses, esta foi a que melhor enquadrou-se dentro do espaço que tinha.



> Esse post vai ajudar muito pessoal (em particular eu  )


Fico contente por isso  :SbSourire:  . A finalidade é poder ajudar. Obrigado pelas tuas palavras 




> Colocado por Ricardo Rodrigues
> Mais uma vez os meus parabéns pela tua dedicação na construção do aquário. A cabine é uma verdadeira sala das máquinas, esta foto impressiona:


Olá Ricardo.
A mim, impressionou-me muito mais, aquando da primeira e segunda visita que fiz a tua casa. Desde logo fiquei admirado   :Admirado: , com a tua dedicação, por este hobby  :SbPoisson9:  . A aptidão e iniciativa que tiveste nos muitos DIY que tive o prazer de ver e trocar impressões contigo, ampliaram-me o conhecimento. Já agora, aproveito para agradecer, a Xénias que ofereceste-me   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  . Mantêm-se com boa saúde. A sua proveniência é boa. :Palmas:  




> Colocado por Paulo Bravo
> Realmente a sala das maquinas impresiona,e alem de ter de tudo esta muito bem arrumadinha,esta tudo explicado,tudo montado quase que se diz ao milimetro,gostei mesmo da tua planeaçao para este progeto.


“ A necessidade aguça o engenho”  :SbSourire:  
Na verdade, dentro do pouco espaço que tinha a disposição se foi desenvolvendo.
Obrigado, pelas agradáveis palavras.  :SbOk:  




> Colocado por Manuel Faria
> Obrigado por parilhares isso connosco, sobretudo comigo que sou maçarico e qur me vai ajudar na futura remontagem do meu aqua com a instalação da Sump.


Boas, Manuel.
Como já referi acima, fico realmente satisfeito com o que escreveste   :SbSourire20:  . Foi com esse objectivo que levou-me a partilhar a minha montagem e obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras.




> Colocado por Paulo J. Simões
> Quando abri o teu post por momentos pensei que me tinha enganado no fórum  mais parecia que estava a ver uma construção de uma nave


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Grande Paulo
Assim senti-me eu   :HaEbouriffe:  , quando propôs-me a realizar este projecto. Em cada fórum que entrava, tudo para mim era mundo diferente   :yb620:  , dos meus aquários de água doce. Mas tive a sorte de ter tido um bom instrutor (neste caso o nosso amigo Zé  :Pracima:  ) que me obrigou a tirar o _brevet_ logo à primeira, 




> Colocada por Carlos Mota
> apenas uma palavra   fastástico


Obrigado. Realmente foi criado com fantasia e com alguma imaginação, mas compatíveis com as leis da natureza.   :SbSourire:   :SbOk:  




> Colocado por Júlio macieira
> Estou perante algo que o meu engenho e habilidade, jamais me permitiriam fazer. 
> 
> A planificação e arrumação não são decididamente o meu ponto forte (se é que tenho algum


*Olhe que não… olhe que não…*  :SbSourire:  
Por o que tive, oportunidade de ver   :yb665:  , aquando do assalto ao teu aquário, colaboraste muito bem com os meliantes, ajudando na logística e arrumação do produto do roubo   :SbRiche:  . Tiveste o engenho e habilidade ( e em abono da verdade, a generosidade   :yb677:  ) e se por um lado, ficaste desfalcado com a subtracção dos teus corais, por outro aliviou o espaço, para que agora, possas planificar uma melhor disposição. E pelo que tenho observado, esta sendo fruitivo. :Pracima:  




> Colocado por Carlos Dias
> É melhor começar tudo logo bem pensado, para não andar a acrescentar e mudar a toda a hora.


Pois, lá isso é uma grande verdade   :yb665:  . Mas como diz a frase que tenho como assinatura "A última coisa que se nos depara ao fazermos uma obra é saber aquilo que se deve pôr em primeiro lugar.'' Levou-me muitas vezes a alterar o que tinha planificado anteriormente. :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
Obrigada pelo teu comentário


Um abraço a todos
José Alves

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

José, muito bom, excelente reportagem fotográfica :SbBravo:  
Parabéns pelo projecto.

    Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José

Deves ser o Aquariofilo Português com mais equipamento por centimetro quadrado  :Smile: , ganharias tambem o prémio do aquario mais bem arrumado  :Smile: 
Parabens

Não queria tambem deixar passar a excelente qualidade dos DIY´s que metem inveja a muitos produtos de marca. A Parte electrica está tambem genial!
PArabens mais uma vez.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Quase me apetecia dizer:

_"Se tivesse assim uma montagem tão tão organizadinha. Colocava o aquario por baixo dentro do movel e colocava tudo isso por cima"



_

----------


## João Lourenço

Depois de ver este topico vou decidir acabar com o que estou a começar ,não vale a pena cada imagem esmaga tudo o que pensei ...Este topico por um lado deveria ser retirado qualquer sonho de montar um aqua salgado quendo se olha para estas fotos até cansa, só pensar como está, não o akuario mas todo o apoio ...Realmente não vale a pena  ....até cansa olhar ... :yb677:  Muitos parabens não deve ter sido facil  :yb668:  .

J.L.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Joao.. desistir?? Porque?? o aquario é algo que se vai construido e aperfeiçoando ao longo do tempo.. e a experiencia e dedicação fazem o resto.. 

Um dia destes faço uma placa de circuito impresso com tudo incluido.. pena n saber programação..  :Frown:  terei de pedir a algum colega meu de electronica  :Frown: ....
isto bem feitinho a placa de circuito impresso teria wavemaquer.. relogios.. tudo incluido.. hummm..

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Sr jose :Olá:  
como tem passado :Pracima:  

quando o visitei, fiquei de boca aberta a olhar para a sala das maquinas
parecendo uma criancinha a olhar para um doce.

esta tudo mesmo... mesmo fantastico  :SbSourire2:  

serviu de inpiracao para a minha nova mesa  :SbSourire2:   :Pracima:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

mais uma coisa :tutasla:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Realmente, a parte interessante, é o fim a que nos propomos, com a finalidade de podermos criar, aos seres que introduzimos e tentamos manter, as melhores condições e habitat o mais possível do seu estado natural. Dá-nos gozo observar, o seu desenvolvimento (muitas das vezes nem nos apercebemos, devido ao nossa constante observação e dedicação), a sua adaptação ao sistema que construímos. A nossa taxa de sucesso, é variável, mas tentamos sempre caminhar, para que cada introdução, seja ele um coral, peixe ou invertebrado se mantenha nas melhores condições possíveis. Nos encherá, de satisfação, se com o passar dos dias, meses ou anos, esses seres, forem sobrevivendo e nos acompanhar, para delícia das nossas contemplações. Naturalmente, cada um de nós, criara o seu sistema, dentro das suas possibilidades economias, conhecimentos e habilidade. Uns serão mais bem conseguidos outros menos, mas nunca deixará de ser uma meta que se propuseram a atingir e sempre ponderam alterar para um melhor desempenho.






> *Colocado por Paulo Marinheiro*  	José, muito bom, excelente reportagem fotográfica
> Parabéns pelo projecto.


Obrigado Paulo Marinho




> *Colocado por Gil Miguel*  	Boas José
> 
> Deves ser o Aquariofilo Português com mais equipamento por centimetro quadrado , ganharias tambem o prémio do aquario mais bem arrumado


Muitas das vezes a quantidade, não faz a qualidade. Aqui, a qualidade, foi os ter feito, que naturalmente, me saiu muito mais económico, a meu gosto e pensado para o que pretendia. Prémios, serão sempre bons, desde que a finalidade a que nos propomos tenhamos conseguido, (estou tentando  :yb665:  ) ainda para mais, quando, se trata de seres com vida. Em relação, à arrumação, acho, que todos a temos, cada um à sua maneira.




> Não queria tambem deixar passar a excelente qualidade dos DIY´s que metem inveja a muitos produtos de marca. A Parte electrica está tambem genial!
> PArabens mais uma vez.


Obrigado. :SbSourire: 




> *Colocado por Julio Macieira*  	Quase me apetecia dizer:
> 
> "Se tivesse assim uma montagem tão tão organizadinha. Colocava o aquario por baixo dentro do movel e colocava tudo isso por cima"


Apetecia dizer  :yb624:  
Poderemos, sempre, fazer uma troca  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,. eu posso, sempre, fazer igual, outra parte de baixo.  :yb665:  




> *Colocado por João Lourenço*  	Depois de ver este topico vou decidir acabar com o que estou a começar ,não vale a pena cada imagem esmaga tudo o que pensei ...Este topico por um lado deveria ser retirado qualquer sonho de montar um aqua salgado quendo se olha para estas fotos até cansa, só pensar como está, não o akuario mas todo o apoio ...Realmente não vale a pena ....até cansa olhar .


Compreendo, o teu comentário. Quando iniciei este projecto, nos diversos fóruns que visitei, a minha exclamação era muito idêntica   :yb620:  . Mas claro, não me desanimou, bem por contrário, serviu-me de inspiração e força para poder continuar e fazer o que pretendia. Aliás, foi com essa finalidade, que postei a minha montagem. Tudo é possível alterar, e se for para melhor, porque não o fazer.



> . Muitos parabens não deve ter sido facil  .


Realmente não o foi, mas valeu a pena. Obrigado  :SbOk:  




> *Colocado por Edgar Luis*  	Joao.. desistir?? Porque?? o aquario é algo que se vai construido e aperfeiçoando ao longo do tempo.. e a experiencia e dedicação fazem o resto..


É isso mesmo Edgar  :Pracima: . Desistir nunca. Tentar, fazer sempre melhor, seja o que for, isso sim. É como dizes: " se vai construido e aperfeiçoando ao longo do tempo.. e a experiencia e dedicação fazem o resto "  :SbOk:  




> Um dia destes faço uma placa de circuito impresso com tudo incluido.. pena n saber programação..  terei de pedir a algum colega meu de electronica ....
> isto bem feitinho a placa de circuito impresso teria wavemaquer.. relogios.. tudo incluido.. hummm.


Fico aqui, na expectativa, de um dia, vir a utilizar. Força nisso.  :Palmas:  


> *Colocado por Ingo Barao*  
> serviu de inpiracao para a minha nova mesa


Ainda bem  :SbOk:  ,. Fico contente por ter sido útil, o que pudeste observar.
Obrigado, pelo tem comentário.

Um Abraço
José Alves

----------


## Tiago Gouveia

tanto trabalho!! Mas ta fantastico... 
Quando for grande tb quero ter um assim!
Os meus parabens!! :Pracima:

----------


## José Alves

> tanto trabalho!! Mas ta fantastico... 
> Quando for grande tb quero ter um assim!
> Os meus parabens!!


Olá Tiago  :Olá:  

O trabalho, foi promocional ao gozo que me deu, sua construção e depois da obra feita.  :SbSourire:  
Podes, desde já começar, a planear a sua construção, força, pode ser que o crescimento seja rápido. :SbSourire:  
Obrigado. :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas.  :Olá:  

Como já tinha referido, a calha de iluminação iria sofrer alterações, que consistirão no seguinte: introdução de toda a iluminaria dentro da calha com a respectiva protecção do vidro, aumento da área de reflexão, colocação de 2 PC 24W e colocar os dois temporizadores horários digitais numa caixa à parte. Desde já, os meus parabéns ao Rui Alves (RAMIREZI), pelo excelente trabalho 5*.  :Palmas:  
Peço desde já desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, mas a máquina não se prestou a melhor.  :yb665:  


Topo da calha


Inferior


Temporizadores horários digitais.


Colocada já no seu respectivo lugar


Panorâmica do aquário, já com a nova iluminação.


Entretanto, aproveitei para aumentar a circulação no aquário, com a troca de um dos transformadores das Turbelle stream 6000, por um 6100, que adquiri na Seahorseshop. 
Certamente, duas transformações, que vieram melhorar o meu sistema.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alves
Entao parace que andas com preguiça de meter aqui as novidades nao :yb665:   :yb665:  vela é se tiras umas fotos malandro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  




> Boas Alves
> Entao parace que andas com preguiça de meter aqui as novidades nao  vela é se tiras umas fotos malandro


Pois é! Falta de uma boa máquina fotográfica,  :Admirado:  para poder mostrar bem melhor as alterações. Mas o nosso amigo José Perpétua teve a amabilidade de emprestar a sua máquia :SbOk:   :yb677:  
Então aqui vai! 
Compra de um novo transformador para Turbelle stream, passando agora a circulação do aquário ser feita por duas Turbelle stream 6100.



A outra, sem dúvida bem mais importante, foi a aquisição de um escumador ATI - Bubble Master 250. Grande máquina!!! :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:  Tem diversas qualidades, que não são demais enunciar, desde o seu preço bem atractivo ao seu desempenho silencioso.  :Admirado:  


Em plena laboração  :SbOk5:  


Aqui poderá ver-se, que este escumador deve ter sido feito a pensar nesta sump  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e que não tinha nem mais um milímetro do que o espaço da sump.


Copo colector com três dias (só trabalha 12/H/dia) de escuma.


Poderemos ter bem a percepção da sua eficiência, tal é a quantidade de bolhas, mais parece neve. :yb677:  

Aconselho este escumador. Suponho que outros membros que tenham um igual, diram o mesmo. Não se trata de ser o melhor, mas é seu dúvida uma boa opção qualidade/preço.

----------


## João Castelo

Zé Alves,

Estive a ver atentamente esta construção , particularmente a parte dos equipamentos e respectivas montagens.

Acredites ou não,fiquei a saber ainda menos do que sabia antes e ao chegar ao fim da leitura nem sei o que é que me aconteceu. :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  .

Esta massa cefálica ficou toda a abanar. 

Poxa.

Só me resta  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Alves

Boas, João Castelo  :Olá:  




> Zé Alves,
> 
> Estive a ver atentamente esta construção , particularmente a parte dos equipamentos e respectivas montagens.
> 
> Acredites ou não,fiquei a saber ainda menos do que sabia antes e ao chegar ao fim da leitura nem sei o que é que me aconteceu.  .


Já somos dois. :JmdALEnvers:  ainda hoje, não sei, como soube fazer! :yb665:

----------


## António A Silva

Olá josé Alves, parabéns pela magnifica obra de arte, estou deveras orgulhoso deste hobbie, nunca imaginei que houvesse tantas pessoas com tanta dedicação, infelizmente pensei durante muito tempo que eu era um pouco maluco porque não conhecia quase ninguém com esta paixão, afinal quão errado estava. Já devia ter descoberto este forum há mais tempo...
Como não seria de esperar, também eu vou copiar essa ideia do refúgio em azul para existir luar no aqua, só espero conseguir espaço por cima deste  :yb665:  . :SbOk:  abraços para todos.

----------


## Jorge Lara

Parabens, não conheço um trabalho tão bem feito como o seu. Gostaria de ter estas habilidades para fazer um aquario de tamanha complexidade como vc.
parabens

----------


## José Alves

Olá, :Olá:  

A pesar de andar arredado desta lides, não queria de agradecer, mesmo tardio que seja (dai peço as minhas desculpas), as palavras e reconhecimento dos nossos amigos, António A Silva, Jorge Lara. Foi, é, e sera sempre, a minha maneira insignificante de poder contribuir, neste fórum, com as ideias que me sugiram na montagem e manutenção do meu sistema. Poderei dizer, para conhecimento de alguns (porque outros tantos, já o sabem), este sistema foi desactivado, e como tal, grande parte, quer de vivos, ou logística, agora, fazem parte de diversos aquários de alguns amigos deste nosso fórum, o que naturalmente me deixa bastante satisfeito, aos visitar os mesmos, poder ver alguma continuação do que por mim foi criado. 
Não ficarei por aqui, algo ira ser criado novamente.....só falta mesmo ...vontade e predisposição.....porque como alguém disse......''aquarófilo um dia ...aquarófilo para toda a vida''

----------


## Ivo Leong

Cara, Parabéns pelo capricho!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alves
Entao quando voltamos a ter novidades fresquinhas e boas do teu aquario? Espero que seja para breve voltar haver isso xeio de agua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Zé,

Estamos de acordo. Um aquarófilo não se afasta, ausenta-se. Mas no teu caso nem chegaste a estar ausente pois sempre estiveste ( e estás )  no meio de nós.

Apenas desactivaste temporariamente o teu aquario.Só isso.

Um grande abraço ,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Zé,
> 
> Estamos de acordo. Um aquarófilo não se afasta, ausenta-se. Mas no teu caso nem chegaste a estar ausente pois sempre estiveste ( e estás )  no meio de nós.
> 
> Apenas desactivaste temporariamente o teu aquario.Só isso.
> 
> Um grande abraço ,
> 
> JC



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Nem que seja nas almoçaradas certo? :SbOk:

----------


## Robson Junior

Um show de organização!!!! meus parabéns!!!! :yb677:

----------


## gleidson valerier

Alves muito louco. cara, por um momento vc mostrando isso tudo comecei a esquecer que isto ai era um aquá :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :yb677:  rio e viagei numa bomba nuclear
fora a brincadeira, tudo isso ai está show de bola muito massa.

----------


## José Alves

Olá, boas a todos :Olá:  

Bem, já há muito tempo que não postava aqui  :Icon Cry: 

Como sabem, desactivei o meu sistema. Mas na verdade só deixou de ter vivos e claro o essencial....água...de resto tudo continua presente...como poderão ver nas duas fotos seguintes: :yb665:   :Icon Cry:  





Sempre dá para ir pensando o que irei fazer (falta mesmo muita coisa, para além da vontade....mas um dia chegara... :yb663: ) 

Mas de tanto olhar, e o sentir vazio, com aproximação da quadra Natalícia, decidi de uma forma diferente, poder desejar, a todos os amantes deste hobby maravilhoso _UMAS FESTAS FELIZES_. :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:  











A todos amigos (em especial, três grandes amigos...*José Perpétua, João Castelo e Marcos Cavaleiro*... :Xmascheers:  ), *UM SANTO NATAL,  NA COMPANHIA DOS VOSSOS MAIS QUERIDOS FAMILIARES E AMIGOS,  UMA SAÍDA DE 2008 DO MELHOR e QUE 2009 SEJA A CONCRETIZAÇÃO DE TODOS OS VOSSOS SONHOS.* 

Um Grande Abraço para todos

José Alves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Alves

Volta breve.
Parabéns pela genial ideia.
Um bom  :Xmascheers:   também para ti e todos os teus.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Zé,

Com tanta população como estão nos nitratos ? e os nitritos ? e os fosfátos ?

 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Granda espectaculo  :Olá:   :tutasla:  

És um grande amigo, um homem como deve ser e um grande conhecedor deste mundo da aquárofilia. Muito me ajudás-te e muito mais quero aprender contigo.

Estou ( estamos ) à espera que regresses de corpo e alma a este mundo,  embora nunca te tenhas afastado muito.

Um grande abraço amigo e boas festas para ti e para os teus.

JC

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas Zé, não queria deixar de comentar esse teu espectacular layout, parece me bastante natural. boas grutas para os acanturos ceramicus se esconderem.
espero que nao tenhas nenhuma inundação este natal.
Volta depressa pois todos esperamos com alguma curiosidade essa nova montagem, como simples ideia sugiro que deixes ficar a vaquinha e o burrinho para aquecer a agua em substituiçao dos vulgares termostatos.
1 grande abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

Realmente há pessoass com cada ideia :yb677:   :yb677:  . Obrigado por partilhares.

Aproveito para daqui, deste País carregado de neve, te desejar também a ti e a todos os membros deste Forum, um Santo Natal e que 2009 possa ser melhor que 2008 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Boas  :Olá:  

Respondendo.....




> Olá Alves Volta breve. Parabéns pela genial ideia/.


Jorge, nunca sai! Vou-me repartindo. Melhor, num momento celibato.
Quanto á genial ideia, a verdade seja dita, foi da minha esposa,  :yb677:  claro que a produção e trabalho foi meu  :SbPoiss:  (aqui para nós que ela não nos ouve, :JsAccusateur:   ainda bem, assim, vou mantendo o mono como ela diz, até melhores dias. :yb624:  )




> Zé, Com tanta população como estão nos nitratos ? e os nitritos ? e os fosfátos ?....../.


João, como deves calcular (já és um bom conhecedor destas coisas  :tutasla:  ), manter os níveis ideais está complicado, tipo efeito de estufa, com uma vaca um burro, duas ovelhas e um camelo tornam-se difíceis de controlar, :SbRequin2:   por outro lado, o Co2 a pala dos bichos, está bom. :yb624:  





> /. como simples ideia sugiro que deixes ficar a vaquinha e o burrinho para aquecer a agua em substituiçao dos vulgares termostatos. /.


João Ramos, ora ai está uma boa ideia  :yb677:  (por alguma razão os excrementos das vacas, já é utilizado em estações energéticas), e para dar mais ênfase a tua ideia também tenho um camelo para ajudar na reposição da evaporação da água. :yb624:  




> Realmente há pessoass com cada ideia  ./.


Manuel, a questão é esta, conservação da matéria. Como diria Lavoisier "Na Natureza nada se cria, nada se perde, tudo se transforma."  :Palmas:  

Obrigado a todos por poder fazer parte desta família aquariofilia.  :Xmascheers:  

Abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas José, olhando sua montagem desde o primeiro post só tenho que comentar o seguinte:

Tua montagem foi a mais planejada e bem estructurada que eu já presenciei. Parabéns pelo teu projecto e volte logo a ter vivos em teu aqua.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Não poderias ter pensado em melhor decoração para o teu aquário na quadra que se aproxima.

É pena não poder ter sido subaquático! :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas.
> 
> Não poderias ter pensado em melhor decoração para o teu aquário na quadra que se aproxima.
> 
> É pena não poder ter sido subaquático!


Campainha,

Não lhe metas ideias na cabeça que ele ainda vai por aí  :SbSourire2:  

Zé,

Hoje quero-te lavadinho e cheiroso para o almoço, ok ? Não quero que venhas como o outro nosso amigo cujo cheiro só me fazia lembrar o copo de um escumador deltec sem ser limpo há um mês.

Eu já tomei banho ontem para hoje não chegar atrasado.

Um abraço e vai dando de comer aos animais , ou outros que se façam à vida.

JC

----------

